# H115i, Lüfter in BIOS steuern lassen?



## ThePalmo (18. März 2017)

*H115i, Lüfter in BIOS steuern lassen?*

Hallo,
da ich mir ein neues Setup geholt habe, wollte ich fragen wie ich die Lüfter ohne die Link Software steuern lassen kann.
Mein Mainboard ist ein Asus Maximus IX Code, aus dem Handbuch werde ich leider nicht schlau draus..
Die Pumpe muss ich ja an CPU_Fan anschließen und wie bekomm ich dann die Lüfter über das BIOS gesteuert?

Würde mich über jegliche Hilfe freuen 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2017)

*AW: H115i, Lüfter in BIOS steuern lassen?*

Man, man, ein 300€ Brett. 
Das Board bietet 2x CPU Lüfter. Du kannst also die beiden Lüfter mit einem Y Kabel an den zweiten CPU Fan Port anschließen.
Dazu hast du noch einen extra AIO Pumpen Anschluss am Mainboard. Das ist der Port, der link unten am CPU Sockel ist, also über dem kleinen PCIe 1x Slot.
Schau ins Handbuch Punkt 1.1.2. Mainboard Layout.
Dort kannst du die Pumpe ebenfalls anschließen.


----------



## ThePalmo (20. März 2017)

*AW: H115i, Lüfter in BIOS steuern lassen?*

Ok Dankeschön!

Ja, ein Y-Kabel hab ich mir schon gekauft, werde es wahrscheinlich dann so machen 

Allerdings würde laut Handbuch "Volle Geschwindigkeit" anliegen, das heißt doch, dass die Pumpe durchgehend unter Volllast laufen würde, oder?


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2017)

*AW: H115i, Lüfter in BIOS steuern lassen?*

Die Pumpe regelst du ja über die Software.
Probiere es einfach aus und dann sagst du, ob es so geht oder eben nicht.
Ist sicher für viele hilfreich.


----------



## ThePalmo (29. März 2017)

*AW: H115i, Lüfter in BIOS steuern lassen?*

Habe die Pumpe dann an CPU_FAN angeschlossen und die 2 Lüfter über ein Y-Kabel an CPU_OPT, die Lüftersteuerung des Dark Base Pro 900 an einem der CHA_FAN Anschlüsse.
Das System ist wirklich super leise, auch in Games etc., nur die Pumpe der H115i hört man doch leider auch im Desktop Betrieb, zwar nicht sehr laut, aber das "Gluckern" ist jedoch hörbar.
Dafür ist die Kühlleistung echt überragend, im Desktop-Betrieb bei ca. 20-22 Grad und in Games bei ca. 40.


----------



## Bluebeard (2. April 2017)

*AW: H115i, Lüfter in BIOS steuern lassen?*

Normal sollte man die Pumpe nicht störend aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraushören können. Wenn es wirklich störend sein sollte, melde dich über unser Kundenportal unter http://corsair.force.com/


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2017)

*AW: H115i, Lüfter in BIOS steuern lassen?*

"Gluckern" bedeutet eher, dass das noch Luft drin ist.
Das sollte natürlich nicht sein.
Da würde ich mich mal an den Support wenden, eventuell ist deine Einheit defekt.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. April 2017)

*AW: H115i, Lüfter in BIOS steuern lassen?*

Ja gluckern sollte da eigentlich nix, die Pumpe ist bei mir nur leise hörbar wenn die auf volle Kanne läuft.


----------

